# GSDs too smart for their own good



## benkllr

This is a quick video of my GSD panzer opening the front door. I was outside having a cigarette, when I realized he would open the front door just so he could watch me. At first I was like naw, that's just a fluke. But he did it like 5 times in a row, so I said "let me get my camera and capture this". 

It really is pretty funny that he knows how to open the door!


----------



## doggiedad

you might want to teach not to open the door.


----------



## onyx'girl

Panzer is adorable! I love his head tilt, and so smart to grip the latch to open it further. Keep that camera on hand, I look forward to seeing what he does next!


----------



## benkllr

Yeah I hear you. I deadbolt it when I leave, that was just the normal lock and door pulled shut


----------



## benkllr

Panzer and the "Bath" command!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Panzer is a smart boy, I had to laugh!


----------



## KZoppa

That 'bath' command would be awesome to teach here..... if we had dogs who liked baths and didnt act like you're trying to kill them just putting water on them. 

You're dog is very smart. LOVE the video of him opening the door. thats priceless


----------



## benkllr

Yeah it was a decision early on. Since I knew he was gonna be a big boy, wanted him to go into the tub on command, so I didnt have to wrestle him when he was 105 lbs. He picked it up really quickly too. First he had to know the sit/stay/release word. Once each of those were solid, I used a recall to bring him closer and closer to the tub. Once he would come to the tub, I slowly got him to look at tub..then from looking at tub to jumping into it was just one jump. Repeated ad naseum to make sure he had it. He'll even lay down "down" command once the water is running. 

I love Panzer, and the breed. They are just soo smart, I'm amazed at how he will think his way out of (or into) things!


----------



## KZoppa

benkllr said:


> Yeah it was a decision early on. Since I knew he was gonna be a big boy, wanted him to go into the tub on command, so I didnt have to wrestle him when he was 105 lbs. He picked it up really quickly too. First he had to know the sit/stay/release word. Once each of those were solid, I used a recall to bring him closer and closer to the tub. Once he would come to the tub, I slowly got him to look at tub..then from looking at tub to jumping into it was just one jump. Repeated ad naseum to make sure he had it. He'll even lay down "down" command once the water is running.
> 
> I love Panzer, and the breed. They are just soo smart, I'm amazed at how he will think his way out of (or into) things!


 
lol yup. Shasta will go into her kennel on command but she's recently started to figure out that if she wiggles her toes out of the wire just far enough, she can jiggle the lock at the bottom of the door and then the one at the top enough she can get the door open so we've started having to tie the locks so she cant do that but we can get them open quickly lol. Didnt know how she was doing it til she got caught the other night.


----------



## benkllr

Ok two more from my youtube of him, then I promise I'm done posting videos of him:

First is the Stay command:







Second is a collection of various Hand Signals and Voice Commands.


----------



## Eva von Selah

Amazing!

My Eva can open any door with a lever; she figured out long ago how to hit the lever with her paw while leaning on the door, Shazaam! door open - dog in/out!

They are so smart!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Great video's! I love the occasional bark when you give him a command. Gotta love a dog with spunk!


----------



## benkllr

Most of those barks are my speak hand signal. I mix it up so that he doesnt get to used to only verbal commands, and from either left or right hand. There is only one where he speaks when I'm telling him to sit, but it was only half of a bark .

Hard to see my hand signals with me holding the camera, but occasionaly you will see my left hand moving.

Maybe next movie I do, I will have the gf record so you can see the hand signals.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Very good, he is also handsome!


----------



## PupperLove

He's a really pretty dog! The door video is hilarious!!! I do believe that they can be too smart for their own good that's for sure!

I saw Jackson intentley watching me as I opened the door the other day, then he tapped the handle with his nose- uh oh! He's learning....I need to keep an eye on him..


----------



## Wolfgeist

Very sweet and handsome dog. I loved the videos!


----------



## Алексей

Very Impressive dog! did you train him yourself?


----------



## Lin

I teach everyone to get into the tub by feeding a few meals in the tub. After that they ROCKET in! I just have to point.


----------



## DougGeneration

This makes me even more amazed of GSDs. No wonder they are indeed one of the smartest dog breeds in the world! I've subscribed for more Panzer action actually..


----------



## Holmeshx2

I know this is an old thread reborn but had to comment. The door video is too funny.. not the best thing to learn especially the front door *EEK* But knowing a shepherd half of the things we don't teach them they learn on their own.

Jinx has learned 2 bad habits on her own. One whenever she has something she shouldn't instead of just taking it I trade her for something thats hers. Now if I'm eating and won't share she steals something of mine either water, cell phone something and shoves it into my hand and looks at me with this look like "come on I gave it up now share"

And then my favorite (not) is a friend gave her a HUGE stuffed carebear that talks she has learned to open the velcro on the back and turns the switch on then steps on it til it starts talking and beats the living daylights out of the poor thing for talking.. poor carebear.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Very Smart Puppy!


----------

